# 0W-30 Mobil 1 ESP OK?



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Pierre Louis said:


> In stock. On shelves. Not Mobil 1 EXS LL04. Not 0W30 LL04
> 
> PL


Not really spectacular oil. Valvoline 5W40 MST that also meets LL04 is actually better and available on shelves in Wal Mart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Target 2018 (Apr 20, 2018)

Personally, "In stock on shelves" only matters to me if there is an emergency, which then means I have somehow dropped the ball. 
In stock, on the "customer service" shelf after I order it, works for me.

So, are you saying that the Shell Pennzoil Euro L 5w-30 is not good oil for the engine in the 2016 328d X-drive I have, Pierre?
If so, what makes you say that? I thought that BMW recommends this oil now.

Please explain why you feel that way.
Thanks.

Target


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Target 2018 said:


> Personally, "In stock on shelves" only matters to me if there is an emergency, which then means I have somehow dropped the ball.
> In stock, on the "customer service" shelf after I order it, works for me.
> 
> So, are you saying that the Shell Pennzoil Euro L 5w-30 is not good oil for the engine in the 2016 328d X-drive I have, Pierre?
> ...


Different strokes for different folks.

PL


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

edycol said:


> Not really spectacular oil. Valvoline 5W40 MST that also meets LL04 is actually better and available on shelves in Wal Mart.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Discussion with BMW sales rep (yeah I know) reveals that they have good reason for specs and 5W40 is not one of them.

Would be interesting to know how your opinion is in favor of 5W40. I've used 0W40 Mercedes specific diesel Mobil-1 but not Valvoline.

PL


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Pierre Louis said:


> Discussion with BMW sales rep (yeah I know) reveals that they have good reason for specs and 5W40 is not one of them.
> 
> Would be interesting to know how your opinion is in favor of 5W40. I've used 0W40 Mercedes specific diesel Mobil-1 but not Valvoline.
> 
> PL


BMW Representative knows about oil probably as much as first person you flag on the street and ask for opinion. 
LL-04 is not grade related as long as HTHS is above 3.5cp. 3.5cp and above can be achieved only with so called "heavy " 0/5W30 oils or 0/5W40 oils. LL-04 (and similar European specs. like MB229.51, VW505.01 and gasoline specs too like LL01, MB229.5 etc) if W30 are always "heavy" meaning their kinematic viscosity is around 12cst (Pennzoil Platinum Euro L is 12.1cst). At 12.5cst oil is entering W40 category and due to fuel efficiency requirements most Euro W40 oils are "light" W40 oils meaning they are around 13cst. 
Valvoline 5W40 MST is 13.1cst which means at 100c it is only 7-8% thicker then PP Euro L. However, forget that. What really matters for turbo engines is HTHS. Pennzoil doesn't state their HTHS which means it is probably 3.5cp. Valvoline is 3.7cp. That is actually big difference. If you are towing or pushing hard, Valvoline would be my choice (I used it a lot, it is very smooth oil). Though IMO, Mobil1 5W30 ESP is still best option for 35d. 
Do not forget that both Valvoline 5W40 MST and PP Euro L are approved oils by BMW for diesels (regardless what BMW representative said). My preference would be Valvoline sine it is good oil and Valvoline is more transparent about their performance specifications.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Target 2018 said:


> Personally, "In stock on shelves" only matters to me if there is an emergency, which then means I have somehow dropped the ball.
> 
> In stock, on the "customer service" shelf after I order it, works for me.
> 
> ...


You need LL04 oil. Is that 0W30, 5W30 or 5W40 is irrelevant. 
Though best oil for Euro diesels is probably Mobil1 5W30 ESP. I explained numerous times why that M1 in particular is best from protection point and DPF pollution point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Target 2018 (Apr 20, 2018)

PL-

My car's owners manual specifies 0W-30, 5W-30, 0W40, or 5W-40 LL04 oil for the diesel engine in my car.

So, for at least my 2016 car, 5W-40 is (in fact) approved by the owners manual.

Maybe I should look at the Valvoline MST oil?
However, I don't think I can go too far wrong by using what the dealer would use if I was willing to pay them for an O/C on my car.


----------



## Target 2018 (Apr 20, 2018)

edycol said:


> You need LL04 oil. Is that 0W30, 5W30 or 5W40 is irrelevant.
> Though best oil for Euro diesels is probably Mobil1 5W30 ESP. I explained numerous times why that M1 in particular is best from protection point and DPF pollution point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, Ed-

I copy that I need an oil that meets LL04 (to make the 10k interval I assume) spec.

I was under the impression from my years of working adjacent to the auto and marine industries that oil viscosity recommendations came from two factors-

1. Engine manufacturing clearances.
2. Ambient operating temperatures.

Whether that is true or not, with 4 different viscosities available to be used, and knowing that I live where it is warmer (southern Cal), not cooler, I would assume that I would want the higher viscosities.

Is that correct, in your opinion?

Thank you.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Target 2018 said:


> Hi, Ed-
> 
> I copy that I need an oil that meets LL04 (to make the 10k interval I assume) spec.
> 
> ...


In SoCal 5W30 is perfectly ok. Unless you live in Yuma. Listen, difference between 5W40 and 5W30 LL04 is really small viscosity vise. What matters is HTHS. Again IMO stick to Mobil1 5W30 ESP. HTHS is 3.58cp which is territory of W40 oils with viscosity of W30 oils.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Target 2018 said:


> PL-
> 
> My car's owners manual specifies 0W-30, 5W-30, 0W40, or 5W-40 LL04 oil for the diesel engine in my car.
> 
> ...


Actually, it does NOT.

It tells you that is suitable for "ADDING"...not for an oil change.

They are silent in the manual about oil changes, telling you to 'go to the dealer'.


----------



## Target 2018 (Apr 20, 2018)

Actually it DOES say that you can use them for an oil change.
See attached.
First photo states that the oil that should be used is 0W-30, but then it goes on to say that you can use other viscosities, the ones listed, including 5W-40.

The second phot is from the next page stating that if you have to top up your oil level, and an oil for continuous use isn't readily available, you can use an LL04 oil OR an API SL -OR HIGHER- rated oil.

These pics are directly from my 2016 owners manual.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Post a complete picture of that first page. Pretty sure the heading is "add"


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Target 2018 said:


> Actually it DOES say that you can use them for an oil change.
> See attached.
> First photo states that the oil that should be used is 0W-30, but then it goes on to say that you can use other viscosities, the ones listed, including 5W-40.
> 
> ...


That just shows how ridiculous are these manuals. 
Diesel engine: SL or higher. 
API specification that starts with S is for gasoline engines. API specification that starts with C is for diesels. 
Isn't just easier to put: Use any oil that meets LL04 specification. In case of an emergency put... 
As soon as you are able change oil with LL04.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Target 2018 said:


> D'oh!
> 
> You're RIGHT!!!!
> 
> ...


It really is rather infuriating- that BMW cannot provide simple oil specs

The whole issue is that in the USA, BMW provides free oil changes- so they basically pretend you will never change oil hence you never need specs

When I had a warranty I used BMW oil. Outside of warranty there are FAR better oils


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Target 2018 said:


> D'oh!
> 
> You're RIGHT!!!!
> 
> ...


BMW switched ONLY in the US from LL04 to LL12FE for diesels. 
Again use Mobil1 5W30 ESP. 
Pennzoil Platinum Euro L is far from oil Shell makes for BMW. BMW TPT 5W30 is very sophisticated oil, not quite on par with M1 5W30 ESP, but close. 
Last pds of Euro L I saw shows rather unremarkable oil. 
You have to understand that there is nothing special about Shell and BMW engines. It is just marketing. BMW in last 30 years changed 4 oil suppliers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Target 2018 (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes, it is really rather confusing, and needlessly.
To me, it means that BMW wants you to bring your car to them for an oil change.
I don't like others working on my car unless it is absolutely necessary....

My car is a LR, a Lease Return. I would probably be safe to assume that at 30K miles, the oil has only been changed by the dealer, no one else.
Yesterday while changing to the black bezels on the kidney grills, I was looking around under the hood at this and that. Pulled the top plastic cover off the engine, went to wipe down the oil fill splash plate. Got a couple long blonde hairs tangled in my fingers. Not critical, but it seems pretty sloppy to be leaving hair samples in the engine fill, if you ask me.

Don't even get me started on the oil change places. I took a car to a "Jiffy Lube" years ago, when I happened to be very busy and wanted to same myself some time. I had to argue with the desk jockey that over filled my engine of that car (one full inch above the full mark on the dipstick). He kept saying that the computer says it takes 4.5 quarts. I kept saying, but the dipstick shows that is wrong. I couldn't believe the amount of arguing I had to do to get them to drain out the excess.
NEVER AGAIN!

Thanks for the help, gents!!

Kind Regards,
Target


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Target 2018 said:


> Yes, it is really rather confusing, and needlessly.
> To me, it means that BMW wants you to bring your car to them for an oil change.
> I don't like others working on my car unless it is absolutely necessary....
> 
> ...


BMW maybe wants you to bring car to the dealership, but per law they cannot void warranty as long as you using approved oil and oil filter even if you lift car on bottle jack on parking lot and change it yourself (I did that).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mighty328D (Apr 14, 2017)

CHDriver said:


> In my Audi Q5and Golf TDI I have been using "Diesel Kleen" fuel additive with only positive effects. BMW Owner's Manual states "no fuel additives," but given the fluctuating cetane ratings I would think an additive would help at the pumps I would think an additive would help. any thoughts?


I racked up over 300,000 miles on my 09 VW TDI and never, ever added any fuel additives. She ran as strong the day VW took her away as she did from day 1. Actually, got stronger as the miles racked up.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

mighty328D said:


> I racked up over 300,000 miles on my 09 VW TDI and never, ever added any fuel additives. She ran as strong the day VW took her away as she did from day 1. Actually, got stronger as the miles racked up.


Best additive for any car is heavy foot and long drives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deroy (Jun 27, 2017)

edycol said:


> Best additive for any car is heavy foot and long drives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats the best quote i read in years. You should make car key hangers with that on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

